# Woven Walnut



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I made the mistake of playing a Wood Whisperer video on the tv while my wife was in the room. 🙂
So now she's got one of her own.

https://youtu.be/A-gC5dJuTJA


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, Joe, very nice! How thin did you make the slats? What finish did you use?

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> Very nice, Joe, very nice! How thin did you make the slats? What finish did you use?
> 
> David


Thanks David, a little under 1/8" slates and mineral oil and wipe on poly. Assembly was a pain! 🙂


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll bet! Probably took more than two hands at some point, I would imagine.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great project. Clothes hamper with air circulation. Well done.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice. I have drawn up plans for something very similar. I take it you didn't finish the slats before assembly. Was it hard to get the wipe-on finish in every little nook and cranny?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if you could lay the slats in position over and under the center divider and between cauls at the ends and then pull them flat enough by clamping the cauls to get them into the grooves on the corner boards?


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Pro4824 said:


> Thanks David, a little under 1/8" slates and mineral oil and wipe on poly. Assembly was a pain! 🙂


Did you mortise the thin vertical slats? That is a pretty, pretty piece of patient woodworking.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Joe, really turned out nice. I can just imagine the "weaving" part of the operation.
Herb


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Joe. You did such a nice job that you might end up making more pieces in the same style.


----------

